# Ich weiß nicht weiter *verzweifel*



## Dominik920 (20 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute.

Am 8. Mai hatte ich schonmal eure Hilfe aufgesucht. Da ging es um eine Startseite die sich nicht ändern lies.

Das war dieser Thread hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=53987#53987

Dieses problem ist immer wieder aufgetreten. 
Wenn ich das System mit Hijack This scanne kommt das dabei heraus:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
> Scan saved at 15:31:13, on 20.05.2004
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...



Ist auch alles kein Thema.. ich lösche die sachen auch immer wie ihr mir das in dem anderen Thread erklärt habt.

Aber wieso kommt der mist immer wieder? Das könnt ich jeden Tag machen. Und wieso sind das immer Dateien mit anderen Namen?

Manchmal öffnet sich auch ein Popup indem steht das ich Spyware aufm Rechenr hab und das ich sonne anti spyware software ziehen kann wenn ich auf den Link im Popup drücke. (Was ich nicht getan habe)
Selbst Windows hat das ding schon "infiltriert".

Heute habe ich was bei den Benutzerkonten geändert. Da diese sachen alle son büschl mitm IE zusammenhängen kam da erstmal nicht das was ich sehen wollte, sondern da kam diese komsiche startseite.
Das ist total merkwürdig, das "ding" treibt mich in den wahnsinn.

Ich kann tun was ich will. Es geht nicht weg.
Ich kann das System mit Norton AV scannen, mit AdAware 6, Anti Trojan etc. Die Progs finden entweder garnichts oder wennse was finden bringts nichts die sachen zu löschen.

Im Hintergrund läuft auch irgendwie son "Internet Optimizier" und sonne "ISTBar" und son "ClockSync" oder so welches mir per Popup sagt das meine Windows Uhr falsch geht^^ Obwohl das nciht der fall ist. Ich weiß nicht wo der scheiß herkommt. Und löschen bringt nichts.. Die sind nach nem ReBoot wieder da.

Bitte Helft mir... ich dreh sonst durch 

Womit habe ich es hier zutun?

*verzweifel*

please help...


----------



## virenscanner (20 Mai 2004)

> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\ohgofha.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\ohgofha.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
> R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\ohgofha.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
> R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = res://C:\WINDOWS\System32\ohgofha.dll/sp.html (obfuscated)
> ...


Obige Einträge alle fixen...

zu


> und son "ClockSync" oder so welches mir per Popup sagt das meine Windows Uhr falsch geht


Dieses


> O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ClockSync] C:\Programme\ClockSync\Sync.exe


fixen, falls Du es entfernen willst.

Edit: Schick mal die "c:\windows\winlogon.exe" an [email protected]


----------



## Dominik920 (20 Mai 2004)

Jau.. werde ich gleich fixen...

Die Datei hab ich an die Adresse geschickt.

Da fällt mir noch was zu winlogon ein... 

Da wurde mir manchmal nen C++ Runtime Fehler in winlogon.exe angezeigt...


----------



## virenscanner (20 Mai 2004)

Handelte es sich bei der mir zugemailten Datei um die Winlogon.exe aus dem Verzeichnis  C:\WINDOWS  oder aus dem Verzeichnis C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32?


----------



## Dominik920 (20 Mai 2004)

Is die aus C:\Windows


----------



## Dominik920 (20 Mai 2004)

So. 
ich hab den ganzen shice jez Manuell im Abgesicherten Modus gelöscht.

Auch die Winlogon.exe aus C:\Windows da diese nachweisbar nicht von Microsoft ist.

Jetzt sieht das Log so aus:



> Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
> Scan saved at 17:23:52, on 20.05.2004
> Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
> ...


----------



## virenscanner (20 Mai 2004)

> O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000020DD-C72E-4113-AF77-DD56626C6C42} - C:\WINDOWS\twaintec.dll


Würde ich auch noch fixen...


----------



## Dominik920 (20 Mai 2004)

Jo danke... is schon passiert 

Ihr seid echt spitze !


----------

